# Datu Hartman & Tribe pick up a new sponsor!



## James Miller (May 15, 2009)

Datu Hartman & Tribe pick up a new sponsor!

Premier Padded Weaponry (PPW) has debuted their new padded stick! To ensure that they delivered the "premier" padded weapon on the market, PPW enlisted Datu Hartman to perform R&D testing on the product.


----------



## arnisador (May 16, 2009)

I got to hold one when I was in Buffalo recently but unfortunately I didn't have a chance to really try it out! Next time for sure.


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 2, 2009)

We just Used them at our Tournament in Ohio.
They handle really well. As good if not better then what Smack-stik does.
Great for Padded stick Sparring.


----------

